# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καρδερινοκαναρο θυληκο ή αρσενικό?

## sakourtele

Καλησπέρα. 
Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για τα παρακάτω καρδερινοκαναρο καθότι μου το πούλησαν ως αρσενικο. Το έχω εδώ και τρεις  μήνες αλλά δεν έχει βγάλει αχνα.. Ωστόσο μου είπαν ότι ήταν πολυ μικρό όταν το πήρα. Νομίζω πως τελικά είναι θυληκο.

----------


## sakourtele



----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αμα εχει κιτρινο στα μαγουλα ή οχι,βλεπεις εσυ τιποτα τετοιο?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Εγω πιστευω οτι και στο τελος της αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου να ειχε γεννηθει θα ειχε ειδη αρχισει να ελεγε......  Πιστευω (χωρις να ειναι βεβαιο)  οτι ειναι θηλυκό.

----------


## sakourtele

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αμα εχει κιτρινο στα μαγουλα ή οχι,βλεπεις εσυ τιποτα τετοιο?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κίτρινο κίτρινο δεν βλέπω. Ειναι η αχνή μάσκα που έχει αλλα τα χρώματα είναι καφε γκρι κλπ..

----------


## sakourtele

Αυτή είναι η πιο κοντινή που μπόρεσα..

----------


## MacGyver

Συνήθως τα αρσενικά είναι λαλίστατα, μέχρι βαθμού να θες να τα διώξεις από το σπίτι  :Happy0062: 

Η μάσκα τους δεν φανερώνει το φύλλο τους, όπως γίνεται συνήθως στις καρδερίνες, γιατί εξαρτάται και από το χρωματισμό της κανάρας. Από τη στιγμή που το έχεις αρκετό καιρό και έχει συνηθίσει το χώρο σου για να μην κελαηδά μάλλον είναι θηλυκό ή κάτι το ενοχλεί. Μήπως έχει οπτική επαφή με άλλα πουλιά?

----------


## sakourtele

> Συνήθως τα αρσενικά είναι λαλίστατα, μέχρι βαθμού να θες να τα διώξεις από το σπίτι 
> 
> Η μάσκα τους δεν φανερώνει το φύλλο τους, όπως γίνεται συνήθως στις καρδερίνες, γιατί εξαρτάται και από το χρωματισμό της κανάρας. Από τη στιγμή που το έχεις αρκετό καιρό και έχει συνηθίσει το χώρο σου για να μην κελαηδά μάλλον είναι θηλυκό ή κάτι το ενοχλεί. Μήπως έχει οπτική επαφή με άλλα πουλιά?


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει οπτική επαφή με τα δύο μου καναρινια τα οποία είναι λαληστατα. Η απόσταση των κλουβιων είναι κοντά στο μέτρο. Να δοκιμασω διαφορετική θέση?

----------


## koukoulis

Πόσων μηνών είναι το πουλάκι; 
Ναι, δοκίμασε άλλη θέση, αλλά όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά το πιθανότερο είναι να πρόκειται για θηλυκό πουλί, ειδικά αν είναι άνω των 6 μηνών σε ηλικία και κάνει μόνο τσίου.
Ποιό είναι το μήκος του κλουβιού στο οποίο το έχεις; Ρωτώ, διότι μου φαίνεται ότι οι πατήθρες είναι πολύ κοντά η μία στην άλλη, και το καρδερινοκάναρό σου μόνο να πηδά από τη μία στην άλλη μπορεί, ενώ καλό θα ήταν να μπορεί να ανοίγει τα φτεράκια του μετακινούμενο από τη μία στην άλλη πλευρά του κλουβιού. Αν θέλεις ανέβασε μια "πανοραμική" φωτογραφία όλου του κλουβιού ώστε να φαίνεται η εσωτερική του διάταξη, μήπως και σου προταθούν βελτιώσεις.

Τώρα, στην περίπτωση που είναι θηλυκό, θα σου προτείνω να το κρατήσεις διότι αν το δώσεις πίσω η τύχη του ενδεχομένως να μην είναι καθόλου καλή. Πολλές φορές τα θηλυκά καρδερινοκάναρα τα αφήνουν να φύγουν ως "άχρηστα", μια και δεν είναι γόνιμα και δεν κελαηδούν, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι τα καταδικάζουν σε θάνατο είτε από πείνα είτε από επίθεση αρπακτικών (γάτες, ιπτάμενοι θηρευτές...).  Θα μπορούσες ας πούμε να ζητήσεις από τον άνθρωπο που σου το έδωσε ένα αρσενικό πουλί, προτείνοντάς του να κρατήσεις και το θηλυκό αν δεν έχει τι να το κάνει. 

Μπορεί πάντως να μην κελαηδά, αλλά είναι πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## kostas karderines

Θυλικο μάλλον θα είναι!και με καναρίνια δίπλα να το έχεις τα καρδερινοκαναρα δεν καταλαβαίνουν από τέτοια!εδώ και καιρό θα έπρεπε να λεει

----------


## sakourtele

Καλησπέρα, 
Το έχω σε ζευγαρωστρα χωρίς το χώρισμα μόνο του, έχε αρκετό χώρο δηλαδή. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα το δώσω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Δεν ήξερα ότι δεν ζευγαρώνουν τα θυληκα.

----------


## sakourtele

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και τις γνώμες σας.

----------


## koukoulis

Για να ακριβολογήσουμε, ζευγαρώνουν και τα αρσενικά και τα θηλυκά καρδερινοκάναρα. Απλά οι οργανισμοί τους δεν είναι γόνιμοι δεν παράγουν δλδ σπερματοζωάρια ή ωάρια τέτοια που να μπορούν να γονιμοποιήσουν ή να γονιμοποιηθούν αντίστοιχα. Επομένως, και με ένα αρσενικό πουλί να το βάλεις, μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει, να κάνει αυγουλάκια αλλά δυστυχώς από αυτά δεν εκκολαφθούν πουλάκια 
Μπράβο σου πάντως που θα το φροντίσεις το πουλάκι! 



> Καλησπέρα, 
> Το έχω σε ζευγαρωστρα χωρίς το χώρισμα μόνο του, έχε αρκετό χώρο δηλαδή. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα το δώσω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Δεν ήξερα ότι δεν ζευγαρώνουν τα θυληκα.

----------

